# First Timer To Hawaii



## davidnaggie (Jul 20, 2012)

I think we have it narrowed down to Oahu or Maui, thanks to Tug members helping us in our last post a few weeks ago.
Does anyone have any resort favorites with using RCI deposits to either Oahu or Maui?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I'm partial to our home resort of Maui Lea at Maui Hill in Kihei, Maui.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty hard to make a bad choice in the W. Maui/Lahaina area. Just check reviews.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2012)

I recommend that you read the TUG reviews for the top properties in RCI, and then let us know what questions you have about the properties you are interested in.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 21, 2012)

IMHO if you can grab a Maui week jump on it because Maui has all that Oahu has and then some.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 21, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> IMHO if you can grab a Maui week jump on it because Maui has all that Oahu has and then some.



You know what they say ... "Maui No Ka Oi"

We've stayed at Maui Hill three times and if you want to do a lot of sightseeing it has lots of advantages. If you're in Lahaina and want to explore, you can spend a lot of time in traffic


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 21, 2012)

This is my standard response to first timers.

Fly to Honolulu, spend 2-3 nites, see the island with a Roberts of Hawaii all day tour and of course the Pearl Harbor Memorial.

Then fly to Maui and spend at least a week there.  I too think South Maui is more conveniently located to the Maui sites.

Ten days is an absolute minimum and you will have tears in your eyes when you are leaving.

Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Jul 21, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> This is my standard response to first timers.
> 
> Fly to Honolulu, spend 2-3 nites, see the island with a Roberts of Hawaii all day tour and of course the Pearl Harbor Memorial.
> 
> ...



I have tears in my eyes thinking that it's still 209 days before we get there.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 21, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> IMHO if you can grab a Maui week jump on it because Maui has all that Oahu has and then some.



Restaurants are better on Oahu.  Museums are better on Oahu.  Farmer's markets are better on Oahu.  Fireworks are better on Oahu.  Sporting events and Symphony Orchestra are better on Oahu.   Shopping is better on Oahu.  Fresh Shrimp trucks are better on Oahu.  The planetarium is better on Oahu.

I love Maui and for many things it is my favorite island.  However, Maui does NOT have everything that Oahu does or then some.   Both islands offer different experiences.  As a local, I find Oahu to be everything that Maui has and then some.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> Restaurants are better on Oahu.  Museums are better on Oahu.  Farmer's markets are better on Oahu.  Fireworks are better on Oahu.  Sporting events and Symphony Orchestra are better on Oahu.   Shopping is better on Oahu.  Fresh Shrimp trucks are better on Oahu.  The planetarium is better on Oahu.
> 
> I love Maui and for many things it is my favorite island.  However, Maui does NOT have everything that Oahu does or then some.   Both islands offer different experiences.  As a local, I find Oahu to be everything that Maui has and then some.



If I were going to live in Hawaii Oahu would probably be the better choice.  But, for just getting away and relaxing, I'd pick Maui.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its hard to think of only going to Hawaii for a week.  Two different couples have joined us at different times and only stayed a week because of vacation restrictions.  I hope you have a good reason for a one weeker.  It takes me a day to travel and a day to unwind to Hawaii time, thus 7 days isnt enough. 

Ive never been to Oahu but have a week booked next April and I am so looking forward to it.  Of course I have a week in Maui and now Im retired a week on the Big Island.  So 3 weeks.  All the other times its been 2 weeks on 2 different islands. I could spend two weeks on any one islands. 

I dont think it matters which island, all the islands have thier own flavor.  The more you go the more you find things to do.  After your first visit, you will get the fever and return.  So enjoy your trip, relax,, see some sights and know that you will return.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Just two of you*



davidnaggie said:


> I think we have it narrowed down to Oahu or Maui, thanks to Tug members helping us in our last post a few weeks ago.
> Does anyone have any resort favorites with using RCI deposits to either Oahu or Maui?



I like the idea of dividing with a few days first on Oahu and then to Maui.  On Maui it depends on what you want.  I'm not a person good with direction or what part of the island is what but where Maui Hill is has the most places for kids to do things, most fast food, least expensive area.  We love this area when we bring our kids.
Another area where Kahana Falls is seems to be more upscale in living quarters and in restaurants and everything else.  
Either side on Maui, you can't lose.  Make sure you have a car and get on Hawaii time (slowdown mode).  Relax, kickback and you will fit right in.
Bart


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Luanne said:


> If I were going to live in Hawaii Oahu would probably be the better choice.  But, for just getting away and relaxing, I'd pick Maui.



If I were going for a one week vacation, I would pick Maui for the following reasons.

1) The views from the oceanfront units are superior because of the proximity of Lanai, Molokai, Kaho'olawe and west vs. east Maui (actually 2 islands that merged into one).

2) Whale watching and diving is better.  In general water sports are better because of the nice shallow bay created by Maui, Lanai, Molokai and Kahoolawe where whales give birth to their babies.

3) Haleakala is unlike anything on earth.  In fact, it's more like the moon.

4) There are more sightseeing things to do.

5) There is no dense urban area on Maui.  

6) Lahaina Town is nicer to me than Waikiki.  It feels more like a whaler's village whereas Waikiki is more like any urban shopping center near the ocean.   But, the number of festivals occurring in nearby Kapiolani Park is impossible to replicate on the outer islands.

7) Ululani has the best shave ice in the islands. (But, Frost City "snow ice" on Oahu is better than any shave ice).

As far as living in Hawaii, there are many things I didn't mention like Schools, Sporting events for locals, public facilities like tennis courts.

I think people from Asia, especially from Japan, prefer Oahu because it has so much more ethnic diversity than the outer islands.  The outer islands are predominantly populated with haole tourists, therefore, the activities and food options reflect their preferences rather than the Asian tourists' preferences.  Conversely, the birds of a feather flock together idea may explain why mainland tourists prefer the outer islands as well.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Icc5 said:


> I like the idea of dividing with a few days first on Oahu and then to Maui.  On Maui it depends on what you want.  I'm not a person good with direction or what part of the island is what but where Maui Hill is has the most places for kids to do things, most fast food, least expensive area.  We love this area when we bring our kids.
> Another area where Kahana Falls is seems to be more upscale in living quarters and in restaurants and everything else.
> Either side on Maui, you can't lose.  Make sure you have a car and get on Hawaii time (slowdown mode).  Relax, kickback and you will fit right in.
> Bart



The idea of splitting the trip is a good one.  I would recommend 3 days on Oahu and 7 nights on Maui.  Get a week on Maui and extend it by renting 3 nights from a Wyndham owner in Waikiki.  Those can be done pretty easily since there are so many last minute cancellations.   A platinum owner can get you a discounted deal and still make a profit.  Very good value for everyone.   We stay in Waikiki a lot even though the Wyndham is only 3 miles away from where we live because we are platinum owners and can get a unit just about any time we want when booking 2-4 weeks prior to check in.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> The idea of splitting the trip is a good one.  I would recommend 3 days on Oahu and 7 nights on Maui. ...


We've done multi island trips and spend a week on Oahu and had a good time. 
I might suggest that with a 7/3 day split after taking out the travel time ...
you end up with more of a 5/1.

We've considered this option a number of times, a number of them because the plane was going to stop there anyway, but every time decided that it wasn't worth the effort for the little time we would get. Instead we decided to not hop islands and spend the entire 10 days on the one island.


----------

